
Tying Health Care Executive Pay to Patient Health - robtkiller
http://fortune.com/2017/02/13/brainstorm-health-02-13-intro/
======
I_am_neo
No thank you, my healthcare is my responsibility. It's like washing your car
after a snow. If you don't the chemicals that keep the roads ice free will
rust your car away, insurance doesn't cover that and it shouldn't, it's your
own responsibility.

Likewise health insurance should only involve itself with emergency care, I am
perfectly capable of seeing to my own daily health care by not smoking and not
drinking and not eating unhealthy things, or not sitting in front of a screen
all day and getting up and getting exercise.

Tying these things to corporate pay will only incentivise those who are greedy
to manipulate the facts to puff up their own coffers.

~~~
robtkiller
Overall health of a population is more than education on the diet and other
habits. The overall quality of care can be seen as a conflict of interest to
traditional executive pay metrics such as financial performance.

